# Suggest a trade waterless wash



## gazansteythomas (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm a small time car valet, my car is a vectra, and yes, as you can imagine I'm getting sick of carting around water containers, the only waterless cleaner I've used is the green triple wax one, I'm looking for a waterless wash product , that can take off dirt, but not to strong that I can buy in trade size, like 5 litres, please help me out 


Cheers

Gazansteythomas


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I know you can buy one (US) gallon bottles of Poorboys and Optimum waterless washes but the cost could be quite high especially if doing quite a many cars


----------



## revilo.g (May 22, 2013)

Hi Gazansteythomas,
You can purchase CroftgateUSA's Aquanil in 5 litre containers


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Never actually used this myself but the price is ok
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ULTRA-KLE...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item19dfb33193

Or this from Autoglym
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOGLYM-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item25656fd989


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Ive heard you can use auto smart tango as a waterless wash.


----------



## EWVE159 (May 21, 2013)

I am getting a sample of AG waterless wash today, will share results!


----------



## Chockis (Mar 27, 2015)

EWVE159 said:


> I am getting a sample of AG waterless wash today, will share results!


any news?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Here you go!!!!
Available in nearly any size you want.

http://car-chem.com/store/waterless-car-wash?filter_name=Waterless wash

Gonz.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I've always been intrigued by waterless wash but surely as a valeter you'd go through LOADS of MF's?

I use enough on the car using water, let alone waterless!


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Never tried this but you can get a free sample......

http://pearlwaterlessinternational.com/professional/


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

We sell the Adams rinseless wash which is 16oz however you can dilute it to make waterless wash. 1 x 16oz will make a whopping 250 oz. Not bad for £13


----------

